
Angel groups optimistic about 2007 - mattculbreth
http://www.sys-con.com/read/356817.htm
======
pg
In our experience, these official angel groups are a waste of time. They don't
get technology, and they're very slow and bureaucratic.

Real angels often form a syndicate to invest in a startup. That kind of one-
time group is ok, of course.

~~~
mattculbreth
Hey I'm glad you posted that. There's a group in my area but I hadn't spent a
lot of time targeting them yet. Might put that off for a bit.

I actually know some people who do this sort of thing but don't belong to any
publicly identified association. Actually this is a benefit of having been in
the consulting world and getting to meet different folks. There are indeed
angels out there and they're definitely looking for strong teams and ideas.

------
mattculbreth
Interesting stats:

1) 7.4--the average # of investments per angel group

2) $242k--the average amount for a single round of financing

~~~
jkush
That's pretty interesting. Thanks for posting a link! Now if I can find a way
to actually FIND some angel investors - I'd feel so much better!

